# Paphiopedilum Rosmarie Glanz in bud



## ORG (Jan 5, 2009)

A very interesting hybrid cultivated on the windowsill develop their buds.
*Paphiopedilum  Memoria Rosmarie Glanz*
Saint Swithin X _emersonii _ 2009











A really very vigorous plant.

When the flower is open, then I will show more pictures
Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 5, 2009)

neato!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2009)

Someone posted one previously; [Prompting me to order one the same day! :crazy:] Thanx for sharing and keep us posted.


----------



## ORG (Jan 5, 2009)

I showed some weeks ago another clone, cultivated in the nursery from Franz Glanz.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9174&highlight=Rosmarie


But my plant comes from Netherland with other parents.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, that's it! See I wanted it and I got it! Now where's a Phrag Ralph Gouldner for my collection!?


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 5, 2009)

neat!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

cool!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 6, 2009)

At first glance, this clone appears to be on a different color scheme then the first one you posted. It will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## ORG (Jan 8, 2009)

Now the bud opened a little bit more











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh you teaser, you! :evil:


----------



## shakkai (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, the suspense! It is looking more and more interesting!


----------



## ORG (Jan 9, 2009)

Now the next step











It seems that the openining of the lip is deformed

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2009)

But look at the color and the dark spots inside the pouch!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2009)

This clone is quite a bit different then the first you posted Olaf, as far as, color goes. It is a dark one! How many from this cross have bloomed out so far? Do you think this is a easy cross to bloom?


----------



## ORG (Jan 9, 2009)

Dear Rick,
I have seen now 5 different clones in flower, from 3 different crosses.
They differed really in colour from whitish to near red. It depends from the parents.
It seemes not so difficult i cultivation and comes easier in flower then the Paph. Alexej (rothschildianum X hangianum).

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2009)

Gee whiz! I would just like to have a crack at Paph. Alexej (rothschildianum X hangianum). I wouldn't care if it didn't bloom for the first 6 years! ......one of these days


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well I'm jealous. I have a four growth In-Charm Crane (Lady Isabel x emersonii) that just refuses to bloom. Congrats Olaf. :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 10, 2009)

Now it looks like a cyp..  Looks great!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 10, 2009)

Look at the patterning on the inside of that pouch! Yum!!

Are any of these for sale yet? :drool:


----------



## ORG (Jan 10, 2009)

Day by day the flower opens more and more











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## dan_t (Jan 10, 2009)

The colouring on those petals and dorsal is absolutely stunning - I love it!!

Dan


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2009)

It's great to see these progression photos! Very cool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

Very promising, I think.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2009)

The first one you posted has a very strong yellow pouch and a white background on the rest. Really neat variations in the two.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

It does look like a cyp!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2009)

It is very beautiful and interesting!


----------



## ORG (Jan 13, 2009)

Now the final pictures












And also now the realization that the plant was mislabeled and it is not the cross between _Paph_. Saint Swithin and _emersonii _(_Paph_. Memoria Rosmarie Glanz), it is the cross between Saint Swithin and _hangianum _
*Paphiopedilum Palace Harmonie*

The flower has 17 cm in diameter. Also when I expected another cross, the flower is wonderful.

Today I saw in the greenhouse of a friend another clone of in the same colour but a bad shape






Here for your information also two other clones of the true *Paph. Memoria Maria Glanz*

Here the first clone






Here the second clone last year also cultivated by Franz Glanz











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2009)

Lovely all of them!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2009)

Just have Mr. GLanz pack it up and ship it to NYC for a while.  BTW, is the hangianum cross fragrant? Thanx for the correction and sharing.


----------



## ORG (Jan 15, 2009)

Dear Eric,
the flower has no fragrancy - bad-

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 15, 2009)

Olaf, you silly man! I had a good laugh when you came out and corrected the names. I kept thinking that the two where so far apart from each other. The first one you posted had such a beautiful yellow pouch and this one had none at all. Thanks for the correction as well.


----------



## raymond (Jan 15, 2009)

very nice


----------



## ORG (Jan 17, 2009)

It's going on with the next flower of *Paphiopedilum Palace Harmonie*
















It will interesting to see if the next flower has also lip-deformation

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jan 20, 2009)

Here the next pictures






and 3 days later
















In the next days I will show more

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2009)

If the pouch continues deformed and you don't want it I'll take it!


----------



## ORG (Jan 20, 2009)

Dear Eric,
I like it also with deformrd lip.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2009)

I like it, too, deformed or not. The colors are wonderful.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2009)

Man, I can't believe he didn't fall for that one!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2009)

Olaf,
Just send Eric the pouch!
I can't tell for sure but the second flower doesn't appear to have a pouch issue.


----------



## ORG (Jan 21, 2009)

Here the next two pics











Viele Grüße

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2009)

It's very colorful - look inside the pouch!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2009)

NYEric said:


> It's very colorful - look inside the pouch!


That is cool.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2009)

TYhe second flower is much better i think!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ORG (Jan 22, 2009)

It is going on












Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2009)

I really like this one!


----------



## ORG (Jan 24, 2009)

Here the last pictures.
The second flower is fully open now
















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the way the lines on the pouch darken as the bloom gets older and dryer.


----------



## ORG (Apr 9, 2009)

Only some weeks later the next bud developed











Then the flower opened with the petals in the lip
















I hope that the next flower will be not crippled

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish mine was as big.  Thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2009)

What's your concluison Olaf? too dry of an environment? or too much of a miss match of a cross and it will throw these freakie flowers once in awhile?


----------



## Rayb (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank You Olaf for these incredible pictures. I always enjoy your Photo's

Ray


----------



## Roy (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, having caught up with this thread again I can see why I didn't buy these crosses when I had the opportunity, definitely not to my liking I'm sorry.


----------

